# 280kg deadlift



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pretty pleased with myself, went to Crayford weights and Fitness on Saturday and trained with Nytol, he's been helping me with a few tips and advice on my power training and every now and again I make the journey of 3 hours to have a session with him.

Last time he got me benching 4 plates when I hadn't benched in 2 years and this time was deadlifts, I had been informed that he was 'determined' to get me lifting 270 which is like a directive from God, so I knew I was in for it.

Used a Texas bar for the first time as well which I was very impressed with and I'm probably going to get one for my gym. At £400 they aren't cheap but worth it I think.

No video unfortunately but I have a witness. Good birthday present for me that was


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome mate. How is Nytol?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

mate thats an awesome deadlift well done ... i would kill to shift a weight like that.. one day maybe....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work mate

Same deadlift PB as mine currently :thumb:

very strong for a bodybuillder IMO nice one


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well man--i feel puny now!

Good lifts--always enjoy hearing this stuff!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

strong lift that mate - what do you currently weigh?

and was that a PB for you? i dont think you stated?.........


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent lift. What's a Texas bar?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Excellent lift. What's a Texas bar?


Like a bulls horns shape


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Excellent lift. What's a Texas bar?


A bar with spiked grip


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Never seen one of them????


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Texas bars have more flex, better knurling and I think they're slightly thinner than regular bars, so excellent for deadlifting with.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Texas bars have more flex, better knurling and I think they're slightly thinner than regular bars, so excellent for deadlifting with.


They have less flex and are made with higher gauge steel, a proper Olympic bar is 28mm diameter - a lot of gyms have cheap ****ty bars that are 32mm with cheap steel so they have to be thicker to take the weight.

We have a texas power bar and its had 460kgs loaded on a squat and is not bent in the slightest, hardly bent under the strain as it is rated to 2000kgs

However if you are referring to a 'deadlift bar' they are 27mm and do flex more, they are not Texas bars normally though.

All Ivanko, Elekio bars etc are 28mm as they are quality bars (except women's bars which are 25mm).


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

280kg - impressive mate, good sh*t !!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> They have less flex and are made with higher gauge steel, a proper Olympic bar is 28mm diameter - a lot of gyms have cheap ****ty bars that are 32mm with cheap steel so they have to be thicker to take the weight.
> 
> We have a texas power bar and its had 460kgs loaded on a squat and is not bent in the slightest, hardly bent under the strain as it is rated to 2000kgs
> 
> ...


Learn something new everyday! Cheers mate!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thats some lifting mate

reps


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> They have less flex and are made with higher gauge steel, a proper Olympic bar is 28mm diameter - a lot of gyms have cheap ****ty bars that are 32mm with cheap steel so they have to be thicker to take the weight.
> 
> We have a texas power bar and its had 460kgs loaded on a squat and is not bent in the slightest, hardly bent under the strain as it is rated to 2000kgs
> 
> ...


My mistake. I assumed he meant the deadlift variety, not the power bar type.

Of course - to assume will only make an a55 out of U and me. Mostly me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you havent got very far to lift it :whistling:

well done


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Didn't know you had it in you, not that I know you well or anything lol.

Yeah that's a heavy ass weight.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think there's 2 types of Texas bar. This one was definitely the deadlifting one. Not that I really know what I'm talking about. Nytol picked it out and he knows his stuff.

I'm currently 98kg so nearly 3x body weight which is a nice thought. I'm sure I could get 300 in a few more months work..


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Pretty pleased with myself, went to Crayford weights and Fitness on Saturday and trained with Nytol, he's been helping me with a few tips and advice on my power training and every now and again I make the journey of 3 hours to have a session with him.
> 
> Last time he got me benching 4 plates when I hadn't benched in 2 years and this time was deadlifts, I had been informed that he was 'determined' to get me lifting 270 which is like a directive from God, so I knew I was in for it.
> 
> ...


i think its fair to say... `like a BOSS`


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

How is matt mate?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> How is matt mate?


He's good mate, I don't get to see matt often because if the distance but I always enjoy training with him, he gives me a confidence in my own training, I always lift my best when training with him.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know he's a strong fcuker for sure.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

good lift espically for your weight. allso good call on getting a texas powerlifting bar they really are worth the money and will work out cheap as chips in the long run becuase they last for so long.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Not too shabby at all Tom, I had better add another 20kg to my lift else youll be catching me soon 

I have a texas power bar (not the deadlift bar) and its the dogs... no whip in the dead though but thats good as it makes for better training and thus a better lift on comp day...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Decision made. Texas bar will be purchased


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice pull 

I've got a texas power bar; damned good bar and use it for a majority of lifts

It's great on the bench and overhead presses as well due to the less flex; make it for a more smooth lift 

The knurling is spot on as well so watch out if youve got soft hands! :tongue:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You wont regret that Tom...


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Sweet lift Tom.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> They have less flex and are made with higher gauge steel, a proper Olympic bar is 28mm diameter - a lot of gyms have cheap ****ty bars that are 32mm with cheap steel so they have to be thicker to take the weight.
> 
> We have a texas power bar and its had 460kgs loaded on a squat and is not bent in the slightest, hardly bent under the strain as it is rated to 2000kgs
> 
> ...


Lol your like the rain man of strength training


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice pull!

I remember when I first pulled 280 I said the same thing, 300 is just around the corner. I hope your corner was shorter then mine, it took my 3 years lol.

Texas DL bars FTW!


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

AussieOX said:


> Nice pull!
> 
> I remember when I first pulled 280 I said the same thing, 300 is just around the corner. I hope your corner was shorter then mine, it took my 3 years lol.
> 
> Texas DL bars FTW!


Can associate with that... Took me 2 years to get from 285 to 302.5kg (had to go for 302.5kg at a comp to win on body weight etc...) - All natural then too and it takes it toll!


----------

